# Soundtrack to travel.



## Exile

Whats your general soundtrack to traveling. If you listen to any while traveling.

Me personally:
Anything defiance ohio.
Johnny Cash.
Richard hell and the voidoids.
Conflict.
Resist and exist.
The psalters.
The zounds.
Woven hand.
Fear, I love living in the city.(Usually when camping):laugh:


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel

Woodie Guthrie.

Tom waits.

Dirty NY hip-hop.

Any music happening anywhere I happen to be.


----------



## Exile

Hahah yeah I forgot tom waits.


----------



## finn

I have a digital recorder that I have recorded some live Gaelic music with while with some friends, so I can remember those times. Otherwise, I just sing (badly) to pass along the time.


----------



## inky

old crow medicine show, the hackensaw boys, and a bunch of appalachian stuff none of you have ever heard that we recorded off vinyl before i left. 

banjos and freightrains go well together.


----------



## iamcrkt

personally... I love the classics:

* Jawbreaker (Kiss The Bottle, Sea Foam Green, Do You Still Hate Me?, Shield Your Eyes, Friends Back East, etc.)
* J Church (Anything off of Prophylaxis and One Mississippi plus other random tracks)
* Pinhead Gunpowder (everything)
* Green Day (everything before Dookie and nothing after Dookie)
* Antischism
* A.P.P.L.E.
* Archers of Loaf
* Sonic Youth
* Kyuss
* La Fraction
* EyeHateGod

and a bunch more...

Post edited by: iamcrkt, at: 2007/09/04 13:23


----------



## Grace

I'm gonna have to go with Rodrigo y Gabriela, I'm with you on Tom Waits, and some serious Midnite Vultures from Beck. Travel + Funky tunes = fun. B)


----------



## Mouse

whatever else might be on my list you can bet groovie ghoulies' "5 and 95" is on the list


----------



## Exile

I guess everyone likes tom waits haha.:laugh:


----------



## Exile

I like some rap and hip hop like...........

Paris
Krs-one
Tupac
Outlawz
Public enemy
NWA
Remo conciouss.


----------



## li:ce

defiance ohio and mischief brew are good anytime of the year.along with anything else.


----------



## blackmatter

old crow medicine show
animal collective
neutral milk hotel
mishief brew
erik petersen
asunder
graves at sea
immortal technique 
rage against the machine
woodie guthrie
this bike is a pipe bomb
neil young
bikini kill
90s pop and dance
heeel yeah boom boom boom boom i want you in my room


----------



## Clit Comander

johnny cash- hurt
leftover crack- rock the forty oz
gogol bordello - alcohol
gogol bordello - forces of victory
Pirates sound track- hoist the colors
tom waits- sinapore
tom waits- downtown train
ozzy- Crazy train
No cash- gasoline
Finn troll- asfagelns dod
The doors - people are strange
choking victim- infested
anthrax/public enemy- bring the noise
dethklok- sown back together wrong
the devotchkas-shit for dreams
Dropkick murphys- shipping up to boston
choking victim -fuck america


----------



## Dirty Rig

Fleas and Lice


----------



## Exile

*Dirty Rig wrote:*


> Fleas and Lice


Haha awesome.


----------



## Grace

Is bonethugz the band who mixes the Phil Collins song "Take Me Home" because that song kicks ass. I forgot to add David Bowie. Like...every single one of his albums, plus his B-sides will come with me. If I could have them medically attached to my body, I would pay money just so that I would never be unable to hear Lady Stardust, John I'm Only Dancing, Oh You Pretty Things, Five Years, Starman...obviously I could go on but I'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## Grace

That's...what I'm TALKIN about! [img_size = 303:3i0w7g52]http://squattheplanet.com/squattheplanet/components/com_fireboard/uploaded/images/David_Bowie___Aladdin_Sane_Poster_C10034689.jpeg[/img_size:3i0w7g52]


----------



## jamessheaj

MDC
Defiance ohio
Nausea
Morning glory
Choking victim
Agent orange
subhumans
crass
oi polloi


----------



## iamcrkt

Operation: Cliff Clavin
Carrie Nations
Valkyrie
Baroness
Jawbreaker (forever and ever)
J Church (R.I.P. Lance!)
2Pac
Neutral Milk Hotel
The Mountain Goats
Modest Mouse
Spazz
Orchid
Reversal of Man
Descolada

haha. yeah.


----------



## Labea

defiance ohio
moldy peaches
leftover crack
violent femmes
dead kennedys
choking victim
operation ivy
partisans


i dont know... im really sick of most of the music i listen to, but there isnt anything else left. I have been through every genre, and i've been into every subgenre of punk for quite a few years, but im not feeling the bands anymore really...

in need of something new...


----------



## Imbrium

Tom Waits
Johnny Cash
Leonard Cohen
Jeff Buckley
David Bowie
Bob Dylan
OCMS
Gogol Bordello
Devil Makes Three
Anais Mitchell
Aesop Rock
Sage Francis
Immortal Technique
Otis Redding
Nina Simone
This list could go on and on.


----------



## Exile

ArrowInOre said:


> oh, i have to add one to my list. Cold war kids latest cd. My kid and I saw them up in Portland last week, her plan, and it was actually ok. Too many college asses there, but I did get to elbow some drunk bippy girl pretty hard, she was drunk and stepped on my kids toe. Anyhow, if you ever get to read their lyrics, they are pretty good. I think that if folk music and punk had a love child it would be these guys. (Plus the tix where only 10 bucks)


I dig folk punk.....when I get the time to figure out the guitar and mandolin im considering starting a folk punk band.


----------



## Exile

Im sure it will be a good christmas this year. Hopefully we get some snow because I cant bear to be cold if theirs not at least a little snow on the ground. And thx the video I stumbled upon a while back looking up some johnny cash. Im sure everyone can appreciate religious or not.


----------



## Exile

ArrowInOre said:


> Well, not to get of the track, ha ha, but i am over snow, i did AK for 10 years, but hey you can have all the snow you want. In fact, if I get any I will box it up and send it to ya, ok. Ha ha


Oh no im sure ill have my fair share as well by winters end. :-X


----------



## Exile

ArrowInOre said:


> ok, but if you change your mind, ha ha ha ha.


........haha then ill take you up on your offer.


----------



## Cush

Rufus Wainwright, Defiance, Ohio, Andrew WK, 3 Inches Of Blood, Mischief Brew, Man Man, Luminescent Orchestrii, The Staggers, The Brimstones, Phil Ochs, Disfear, Earth Crisis, Operation Ivy, RAMBO, Immortal Technique, The Stockyard Stoics, Propagandhi, guignol, Gogol Bordello, 7 seconds, Youth of Today, ABBA, Ghost Mice, Flogging molly, Culture Shock, Against Me!, Catharsis, Caustic Christ, The Pogues, Municipal Waste, Tragedy, Wolfbrigade, The Orphans, Charles Bronson, The Dresden Dolls, Crucial Unit, Minor Threat, Fucked Up, dirtfoot, Hirax, Manowar, The Cryptkeeper 5, Earth Crisis, The Clash, The Adicts, Subhumans, This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb, Dragonforce, Judgement Day, Modern Life is War, The world/inferno friendship society, Limp Wrist, Tom Waits, ChumbaWamba, Kings of nuthin


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

On the one time I had a walkmen traveling I brought Slayer - "Reign in Blood".


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

I didn't hear about that, but I'm not really a Quiet Riot fan. Still, people dying always sucks.


----------



## zarathustra

for all you tom waits people out there, I just discovered him, but am overwhelmed at the amount of stuff he's put out. where should I start?


----------



## Bendixontherails

zarathustra said:


> for all you tom waits people out there, I just discovered him, but am overwhelmed at the amount of stuff he's put out. where should I start?


 

if you've got the room, find a torrent of his discogrophy. it's all worthy. if I had to pick a favorite album though... Frank's Wild Years. followed closely by Rain Dogs.


----------



## Ravie

Ive gotta have my mischief brew, fear, tenacious d(for drunken fun), misfits, and circle jerks.


----------



## katiehabits

the rough sea
leper
woody guthrie
Ursula
leftover crack
starla!
godspeed! you black emperor
whoever's sitting around the barrel fire strumming the guitar.......


----------



## skiptown

It varies alot. 

Jawbreaker
Leonard Cohen
Pinhead Gunpowder
Tom Waits
ADD/C
Endless Bummer
Asunder
Giant Bags of Weed
Shotwell
Queerwulf
Bananas
50 Million
50 Cent
Hey Girl
Neutral Milk Hotel
Hooky
Shorebirds
Lightning Round
Mountain Goats
Wolves in the Throneroom
Pentagram


----------



## DFA

outlaw dance society (local band, good folk punk)
druglords of the avenues
social distortion
witch hunt
leftover crack/choking victim
eek a mouse
the slackers
fear
jesus and mary chain

though the latter is more of my acid zone out music.


----------



## zarathustra

katiehabits-

godspeed! is the shit. best zone-out music in the world. makes movies in your mind. I really need to see them live sometime.


----------



## elokupa

amebix
afgrund
fleas and lice
world downfall
pisschrist
tinner
Guerilla
morning glory
cv/loc

and some random EBM/ambient elektro shit for drugged up times


----------



## streetrat

folk punk and ccr


----------



## streetrat

anyone listen to slugs revenge?
real good stuff there ^_^

and blackbird raum
iv been way to into them the past couple of weeks


----------



## Tailz

never heard of those, what about Old Crow Medicine Show? rockin bluegrass, perfect on the road music.


----------



## Tailz

just checked out blackbird raum, they sound pretty good. that kid can play that fuckin washboard!


----------



## streetrat

hell yeah he can
did you watch there live videos?
there pretty intense
sooo good!

and bluegrass rocks my pants 
^_^


----------



## Tailz

yeah, i checked out a few of them . kinda reminded me a lil bit of that freak shows music, or a punkd out gogol bordello. fuck i wish i had a damn banjo to play!


----------



## cancer

folk punk's where it's at! and riot folk as well...really any kinda folk is what i dig, whilst traveling er not....

Ryan Harvey-peace justice and anarchy
Tom Frampton-how Mikey and me almost dies hitching to Chicago
roger miller-chug a lug
Mischief brew-departure arrival 
Rosa-Leah's song
Phil Ochs-too many martyrs
this bike-trains and cops
defiance, Ohio-bikes + bridges
Woody Guthrie-hobos lullaby
Chris Burrorws-magnum 44 

man, there's so much good shit out there...


----------



## Tailz

yeah, i grew up in tha dirty south (tennessee and arkansas and texas) so i dig on the bluegrass, but folk is damn good too. i mainly grew up listenin to psychedelic and prog rock, my dad did alotta acid... so those were like my oldest memories of music.


----------



## streetrat

prog stuff is way good too
hella, giraffes? giraffes!, lightning bolt.
i like alot of music, i try not to be narrow minded about it.
alot of "punks" iv met listen to only punk and thats it. maybe some skapunk or streetpunk, or folk punk. buts its gotta be punk/
thats just lame, theres so much good talented music out there


----------



## Tailz

yeah, in arkansas its that way for alotta "punks". anything that has a good beat to, im down for. i usually stay away from the oi! stuff tho, it all sounds the same to me. some drunk guy growlin into a mike, poppy bass lines, and a bunch a people yellin oi oi oi. not my idea of good music, but i geuss opinions are like assholes.


----------



## Tailz

cancer said:


> folk punk's where it's at! and riot folk as well...really any kinda folk is what i dig, whilst traveling er not....
> 
> Ryan Harvey-peace justice and anarchy
> Tom Frampton-how Mikey and me almost dies hitching to Chicago
> roger miller-chug a lug
> Mischief brew-departure arrival
> Rosa-Leah's song
> Phil Ochs-too many martyrs
> this bike-trains and cops
> defiance, Ohio-bikes + bridges
> Woody Guthrie-hobos lullaby
> Chris Burrorws-magnum 44
> 
> man, there's so much good shit out there...



hell yeah, woody guthrie fuckin rocks my dingy ass socks off. Mean talkin blues is on my myspace page right now heh.


----------



## urse

johnny hobo and the freight trains, the misfits, leftover crack, choking victim, mischief brew, social distortion, defiance, ohio, dead kennedys, operation ivy, the queers, sage francis, nwa, no cash, beethoven, mozart, the horrors, the straycats...the list could go on forever


----------



## Tailz

no cash is good. i saw them along time agoo when they were still together. MC devlin has a newer project called the mad conductor, i keep in touch with them a lil bit. The Pisshead Blues Band is great... former nausea members on acoustics.


----------



## streetrat

no cash is way fuckin rad.
nuff said


----------



## Tailz

hell yeah, i just got done listenin to a better tomorrow. the fuckin Goonies soundbit at the beginning is hella priceless, brings back memories of childhood, when ignorance was bliss. now ignorance is, well fuckin ignorant hahah.


----------



## streetrat

GOOOONIES! wow. that brings back some memories...


----------



## Tailz

exactly! aggh Ba-by ruuthh hahahah


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Atmosphere
ZZ Top
Aesop Rock
Led Zeppelin
Muddy Waters
Andre Nickatina
Pink Floyd
Tool
Biz Markie
Green Day
Ceschi Ramos
A Perfect Circle
Six Ounce Gloves


----------



## Tailz

muddy waters is awesome. cant say i dig the rest of them tho.


----------



## streetrat

floyd and zepplin are classics, how can you not dig them?


----------



## Tailz

zeppelin i can dig, but floyd... i got so burnt out on them from all the people playin them out constantly. led get played out, but i like alotta their b sides and stuff so it isnt as big of a problem for me.


----------



## Tailz

but green day can suck my fuckin balls! haha


----------



## streetrat

hey now, dookie was some good shit back in the day
aha


----------



## Tailz

i dont know, just never got into them. always my musical enemy, that and garth brooks hehe


----------



## streetrat

garth brooks aha!
i dunno greenday, anti flag, bad religion, misfits. thats the shit that got me into punk.
it may be more "mainstream" or whatever, but its all good shit.

newer greenday is just pathetic..
so pathetic.
and wtf happened to against me!?
:[ its sad


----------



## streetrat

garth brooks aha!
i dunno greenday, anti flag, bad religion, misfits. thats the shit that got me into punk.
it may be more "mainstream" or whatever, but its all good shit.

newer greenday is just pathetic..
so pathetic.
and wtf happened to against me!?
:[ its sad


----------



## streetrat

why is my shit double posting all the time?!
fuck >_<


----------



## streetrat

why is my shit double posting all the time?!
fuck >_<


----------



## Tailz

i dunno
i dunno hah
the misfits are the first "punk" band i ever listened to and ill kick some ass for shit talk on them. I never got into bad religion, cept for how could hell be any worse? their first album, i had it on tape and its pretty cool. anti-flag turned into a buncha whiney lil bitches. i dont understand why they bitch about america if theyre from canada haha


----------



## Tailz

im into alotta crust and grindcore when it comes to punk, nausea and civil disobedience are great. you should check out some civil dis. they dont sound to much like a bunch of other crust bands. and lets not forget what got it started... CRASS! do they owe us a living... course they fuckin do! haha


----------



## streetrat

yeah i cant stand bad religion much these days. just not good.
older anti-flag is still way good though. and i still love the misfits, aha. 

you ever listen to toxic narcotic? way good shit there


----------



## streetrat

and jeeze tailz your a postin machine these last couple days.
you went from like 30 posts to 130 in what 2 days? aha


----------



## Tailz

man i got back to my folx house in sherwood, a couple of towns over from little rock and its dead here, and the cops are fuckin nazis too. i got dicked with today walkin to the tobacco store, so i have to be a shut in haha. hell yeah, i used to sport a devil lock like a foot and a half long, love the misfits. i used to listen to astrozombies every day for like a year, plan 9 rocks ha


----------



## streetrat

pennywise does an astro zombies cover, way good!
i used to have a devil lock at one point.. not centered though off to the side, old school davey havek like...
god i was a loser.. 
by the way i was like 14 at this time...


----------



## Tailz

its ok, i was about the same time. i geuss at that age... punk kinda translated into more of a fashion trend than a mindset, not sayin im a punk or anything. i mean, i do smell bad, my clothes have holes in them and i hate god and government haha, but me punk, nah


----------



## streetrat

aha yeah i know what you mean for sure.
i was just trying to be badass. i thought anarchy stood for chaos..
its really sad. thank god i crew out of that bologna ^_^


----------



## Tailz

haha yeah, mmm bologna. im an anarchist i geuss, i dont listen to people tellin me what to do. i have the mathematical symbol for chaos on my arm and an A, but they dont correlate with eachother haha. have you ever listened to emerson lake and palmer? def not folk or punk, its old acid, prog rock, with classicaly trained musicians they are my fav band... altho i rarely find people who have heard them, much less like them haha


----------



## Tailz

if you check them out, check out theyre album tarkus, i think its in 3 parts on youtube. fuckin crazy, if you like that sort of thing. they were like the first prog supergroup haha


----------



## 614 crust

LOC/CV, Star Fucking Hipsters, Witch Hunt, Erik Petersen/Mischief Brew,
Ryan Harvey, Johnny Hobo, Casa De Chihuahua, Nux Vomica, Filth, 
Appalachian Terror Unit, (Old) Misfits, Woody Guthrie, No Cash, Contravene,
Detestation, Morning Glory/INDK, Brother Inferior, Behind Enemy Lines,
and many more


----------



## Shoestring

*Must be:*
*Kenny Rogers classics*
*Willie Nelson classics*
*Chicago 17*
*Toto*
*Hall and Oates*
*Air Supply*
*"Some"-Elton John's Greatest Hits*
*Pink Floyd (One Slip) - (Waiting for the Worms)*
*Tears for Fears*
*Nena (99 Luftballons)*


----------



## i_saack

Bob Dylan and Old Crow Medicine Show.


----------



## keg

xxxxxx


----------



## connerR

While on my Portland trip, these songs stood out in my head:

deadmau5 - I Remember
Katie Costello - City Lights
M83 - We Own The Sky (it felt really good leaning out of a boxcar and thinking about this song)
Johnny Cash - I Heard That Lonesome Whistle Blow (Apparat Remix)
DeVotchKa - A New World
Keri Hilson - Knock You Down (total cheese pop, radio nonsense song, but it was EMBEDDED in my brain throughout the entire trip)


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew

Deer Tick

Korpiklaani

Blackbird Raum

Zoe Keating (can never go wrong with a cello)

Tolar

Im surprised he hasn't been said yet..Hank Williams Sr

Violent Femmes

Deltron 3030

A Tribe Called Quest


----------

